# Scrubs Jokes



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone watch Scrubs?  I love all the diabetic jokes.

such as...

Turk: Elliot, relax. I never get chocolate cake. 
Elliot: Oh right, 'cause you're diabetic. Boo-hoo! You know what, Turk, if you want sympathy, get a disease people can see! 

and

Turk: you didnt know i have diabetes?
Kelso: i thought you were joking
Turk: how is that funny
Kelso: well its a very serious disease and i don't like you

Let me know if you hear any more - they always make me laugh


----------

